# Cigar Ashtray Challenge



## MCMAVEN (Aug 29, 2018)

Hello fellow woodworkers!

My buddy and I challenged each other to make a cigar ashtray from scrap wood and thought it would be cool to make a mini show about it as well. (Our separate build videos spliced together with us giving each other a hard time on our different methods, and or course the reveal at the end.)

We had a blast both building these things and creating the video. Our hope is that our woodwork camaraderie would influence others to build as well. Any feedback you have, please let me know! Enjoy!






Thank you!

-Eric AKA mancavemaven bald guy


----------



## SwampRat (Aug 20, 2018)

That was some funny (edit: Poopoo -****! (can I say edit: Poopoo -"****" here?) Anyhoo, It's nice to see a real video now and then, where the crap that really happens doesn't get edited out! There should e a Challenge thread where two members get challenged to build a simple item and post pics/vids for everyone to learn from and laugh at.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, Eric! When you get a minute add your location to your profile. Also, you can add your first name to your signature line and it will show in each post.

David


----------



## Packard (Jul 27, 2018)

It is a doomed project as a "wood only" one.

I would add a piece of soapstone to the project. It cuts with woodworking tools and is heat resistant (at least it will not catch on fire.

Remnants are available cheap from soapstone fabricators and sink builders.

Write to these people for the soapstone: http://vermontsoapstone.com/products/standard-soapstone-sinks/


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

The guy is lucky he has any fingers left the way he was holding that ring while cutting it with a hole saw jumping around. This nonsense is not funny, unfortunately it is becoming all to common on You Tube.


----------



## MCMAVEN (Aug 29, 2018)

Thanks for the feedback! yeah we had a great time doing it, Id love to get some fellow woodworkers engaged!

-Eric


----------



## MCMAVEN (Aug 29, 2018)

Thanks for the feedback! I'd love to get more people engaged in challenges.


----------

